# Tensaw River 12-29-12



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Me and a buddy of mine decided to fish a small tournament on Tensaw River last Saturday. It was cold and windy and I wasn't sure the fish were going to cooperate. The temp stayed in the forties most of the day and there was a North wind at about 15 mph all day long and the water temp was between 48 and 51. We were one of two teams that managed to catch a limit and we ended up in first place with 9.4#. All of our fish were caught on crankbaits and soft plastics. We caught 10 fish with six being keepers.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job man, nice catch in tough conditions...


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

10# at Tensaw is a good day brother proud yall whacked em


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

BlazerBen said:


> 10# at Tensaw is a good day brother proud yall whacked em


We used the BlazerBen, top-secret, Alabama-River-Special crankbait in our honey hole to catch the big ones :thumbup:


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice report. Are you going to stay in Molino Bass Club this year?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

wishin4bass2 said:


> Nice report. Are you going to stay in Molino Bass Club this year?


Yeah. I didn't get to fish many of the tournaments last year so hopefully I will be a little more active this year. You gonna get in this year?


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, may not fish until the March tourney.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Which landing on tensaw was the tournament held? When is the next one? Is there any upcoming tournaments I can fish without joining a club? Any info would be appreciated.

Bobby Hendricks


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

stuckinthetrees said:


> Which landing on tensaw was the tournament held? When is the next one? Is there any upcoming tournaments I can fish without joining a club? Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Bobby Hendricks


This was at Live Oak Landing. Most of the smaller tournaments like this one are local club tournaments that you have to be a member of to fish or you have to fish with a member. There's not a whole lot of open tournaments except for the lights-out type tournaments they have on Perdido and Escambia during the summertime. These are during the week and from 5-8pm. The log-a-load tournament is gonna be on Tensaw on April 13th and it's $135 per team - you can register at A-1 Accessories on Hwy 29 in Cantonment. There is also a United Way tournament in April as well on Blackwater River that is open to anyone. 

Your best bet to fish these smaller local tournaments is to join a club. Annual memberships are cheap and so are the entry fees. PM me and I can give you some contacts for a couple of different clubs in the Pensacola area.


----------

